# *GYW* Forgestar Rotary Forged Wheels Specialists!



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Hello Everyone! My name is Eddie, your wheel fitment guru from Get Your Wheels**.*

*GETYOURWHEELS
Authorized Forgestar Wheels Distributor*

To put us different from the rest of others. Besides the huge inventory we have in-house, we also offer our in-house powder coating/machine service exclusively to Clients who purchase wheels from us. We have over 100+ different finishes to choose from. If you're looking to make your ride stand out or have the 1 of 1 wheel like no others. Slide into my DM right now for free One-on-One consultation service.

_*Forgestar Performance Wheels Authorized Distributor*_

Forgestar Performance Wheels is probably one of the first few original companies to offer rotary forged wheels.
Their entire line-up is rotary forged, even their modular 2 piece wheels.
With their wide range of diameter, width and offset ranges, the consumer is able to choose a wheel that would perfectly fit their vehicle.
Each set is built to your specifications with an array of standard color options.
Forgestar wheels are certified by SAE JWL VIA and build time can vary between 4-8 weeks.

Give us a call at *(562)249-7184* to order your set today!!










*CF5*
18X8.5 | 18X9 | 18X9.5 | 18X10 | 18X11 | 18X12
19X8.5 | 19X9 | 19X9.5 | 19X10 | 19X11 | 19X12
20X9 | 20X10.5 | 20X11 | 20X12









*CF5V*
19X8.5 | 19X9 | 19X9.5 | 19X10 | 19X11 | 19X12
20X9 | 20X9.5 | 20X10.5 | 20X11 | 20X12 | 20X13









*CF7S* *NEW
19X8.5 | 19X9 | 19X9.5 | 19X10 | 19X11 | 19X12









*CF10*
19X8.5 | 19X9 | 19X9.5 | 19X10 | 19X11 | 19X12
20X9 | 20X9.5 | 20X10.5 | 20X11 | 20X12
21X9 | 21X10 | 21X10.5 | 21X11









*F14*
15X8
17X8.5 | 17X9 | 17X9.5 | 17X10 | 17X10.5
18X8.5 | 18X9 | 18X9.5 | 18X10 | 18X10.5 | 18X11 | 18X12 | 18X13
19X8.5 | 19X9 | 19X9.5 | 19X10 | 19X11 | 19X12
20X9 | 20X9.5 | 20X10.5 | 20X11 | 20X12
22X9 | 22X10 | 22X10.5 | 22X12


























Check out this link below to see the colors that Forgestar offers!

Forgestar Custom Finishes

Don't see a color you want? We carry over 300+ finishes.
Here are few of custom finishes that can be done
Color options are endless!

*F10D in Gloss Brushed Rose Gold*









*F14 in Gloss Brushed Turquoise*









*CF5V in Matte Antique Bronze*









*F14 in Gloss Polished Copper*









*F14 in Gloss Candy Purple*









*CF10 in Gloss Brushed Monaco Copper*









*Any questions please DM or EMAIL me*
*[email protected]*
*562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF5V in a Deep concave front with Super Deep Concave rear
coated in a Gloss Bronze Burst finish fitted on this Nissan 370Z.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

A little throwback but a classic.

2000 C5 Corvette with 18/19 Forgestar CF5 Coated to Polished Antique Bronze







​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Some of you guys are quick! Already got a high number of orders in utilizing Forgestar's Fall sale.
Hit me up and get your order in quick before the orders keep piling up!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar's wide range of sizes and offsets gives them the capabilities to accommodate pretty much any car!
Check out this Pontiac Solstice fitted with a set of Forgestar F14 in the Gloss Brushed Clear finish in a nice aggressive fit.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar Fall Sale is still in full swing! Get $200 off your Forgestar set today!

Check out these Forgestar CF10 in the Gloss Gunmetal finish fitted on this 2017 Infiniti Q60RS


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar F14 in Gloss Silver Metallic on white C5 Corvette.

$200 Forgestar rebate is still live, get your set today!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

C6 Corvette Z06 rocking a 19/19 setup of the Forgestar CF10 in the Gloss Brilliant Silver finish. Looks a bit gunmetal due to the shade.


















​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Today and tomorrow is your last day to claim Forgestar's $200 Fall Rebate!
(562) 275-8268
[email protected]


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Today's the last day to claim your $200 Forgestar Fall rebate!
Get your orders in today! Remember, this also applies to the M14 as well!

Forgestar M14 on Nissan 370Z
Gloss Bronze Burst with Polished Lip


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF5V done in a Full Chrome!
This one is also in the Super Deep Concave!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Gloss Gunmetal Forgestar F14 is always a safe bet! Just look!


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> Gloss Gunmetal Forgestar F14 is always a safe bet! Just look!


Any chance of a shot of the innner hub from the back of the wheel? Thanks.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Sandy said:


> Any chance of a shot of the innner hub from the back of the wheel? Thanks.


These come with a universal center bore size of 72.6 so they will clear over the performance model hub bore step. Will they be hub centric? With a modified hub ring, yes.

These will work fine on the non-performance upgrade with the supplied hub rings.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar Fall Special orders are starting to come in!
Forgestar CF5V in Gloss Black!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF5 in Matte Gunmetal built for a Chevy SS to utilize stock tire sizes.
Built perfectly to clear the brakes and give an OE+ fit!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar M14 is a 2 piece wheel with rotary forged barrel!
Check out this one made for a widebody C5 Corvette with a Matte Bronze Burst w/ Polished lip


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF10 vs F14

Who fits the Gloss Brushed Clear better?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Gloss Sapphire Blue on the Forgestar CF5. A beautiful Candy Blue finish.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Lexus IS-F sporting the Forgestar CF5V in the classic Gloss Bronze Burst Finish.
Deep Concave front with Super Deep Concave in the rear.
Blue on Bronze combo is an all time favorite.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Matte Candy Red is an alternative method to achieving the Red Velvet look. What do you guys think?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

The new Forgestar CF7S in a Brilliant Silver finish. What are your thoughts?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

It's on! Forgestar's 2018 Black Friday Special for those that missed their Fall Special.

It's a great time to grab a set and put those savings towards some of our specialize finishing options!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Great time to use that extra savings on some of our unique finishes!

Gloss Polished Copper vs Gloss Brushed Copper


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF5V in Super Deep Concave custom coated to one our special premium finishes, Polished Liquid Bronze


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

C7 Corvette Z06 sporting the Forgestar CF10 in the Gloss Black finish.

Don't forget! Black Friday Sales ends November 30th!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar's 2018 Black Friday sale is still live!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Chrome Plated Forgestar CF5! A classic 5 spoke wheel with an even classier finish.
This set was made for the 3 wheeler, Polaris Slingshot


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Customer loved his set of Forgestar F14 on his C7 Corvette Z06 so much that
he got a set for his wife's 2017 Mercedes-Benz C300 Coupe


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF5 done in the Matte Black finish fitted with Mickey Thompson tires!
Street Comp tires up front with ET Street S/S in the rear!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar is having a Flash Holiday Sale!
$200 off four 18" wheels or larger
$50 off Drag wheels!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar F14 in Gloss Red! Endless color options!

Also, Forgestar wheels are slated to increase their price starting January 2019!
This is your last chance to get these at their lowest price point.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF5V with the Gloss Brushed Clear treatment!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar F14 custom finished in a Matte Brushed Polished!
Polished base with only the spokes and inner barrel Brushed with a coat of Matte Clear on top.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

A lot of brushed wheels are coming through from customer's utilizing the Forgestar sale back in November 2018.
Here's a set of the Forgestar CF10 we had done in a Matte Brushed Stainless.
The Brushed Stainless finish is a single tint finish and available in both gloss and matte

What do you guys think?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Like something a little loud?
Check out these Forgestar F14 done in a Gloss Monster Green finish!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

The classic 5 spoke design, Forgestar CF5 with the Matte Brushed Clear treatment!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar F14 done in a unique Matte Sapphire Blue finish
The Super Deep Concave really gives the finish an added depth


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar F14 done in a Gloss Polished Copper / Rose Gold finish!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF5V done in a Gloss Gunmetal finish.
Wrapped in Bridgestone Potenza RE-71R


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF5 coated to the Matte Anodized Red finish!


----------



## Tonyv814 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi,

DO you have any of the *CF5V in Matte Antique Bronze available for M3P?*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tonyv814 said:


> Hi,
> 
> DO you have any of the *CF5V in Matte Antique Bronze available for M3P?*


nobody "HAS" a set in stock since each Forgestar wheels are custom made to order but we can get that built. 19" or 20" in squared or staggered.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar M14 in the Gloss Silver with Polished Lip
This is a 19X10 rear spec for a 370Z


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Vanderhall Venice being fitted with the Forgestar CF5 with a 19X8.5 front and 20X12 rear!
Custom finished to the Matte Brushed Clear finish


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF5V in the Satin Black finish.


----------



## macgeng (Nov 7, 2018)

@GetYourWheels How can I get a deep concave look for the front of my P3D+ with 20" F14? Would 20x9.5 +30 work? Any pics of that?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

macgeng said:


> @GetYourWheels How can I get a deep concave look for the front of my P3D+ with 20" F14? Would 20x9.5 +30 work? Any pics of that?


Only way to get deep concave up front is to run 20X9.5 +30 to 20x9.5 +35.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF5 is a classic design!
Gloss Silver Metallic VS. Gloss Black
What would you take home?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tesla Model 3 fitted with the Forgestar CF10 that we custom finished to the Matte Brushed Stainless!
Our customer also getting some seat time on his Model 3!





​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

An all time favorite color choice, the Gloss Bronze Burst.
Forgestar F14 showcasing this popular color both in the shade and in a little sun





​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Another Forgestar CF5V getting the Chrome Plating treatment!
This one is the Super Deep Concave profile ready for a wide-body kitted Corvette





​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar F14 custom finished to a Gloss Brushed Gunmetal
This finish is similar to Forgestar's discontinued Black Graphite finish but with a brushed base







​


----------



## Mysta (Feb 7, 2019)

I have a P3D getting wrapped pearl white, kinda like the look/color options of the CF5V. I could use stock tires on those in 20*9 size right? What concave levels/offset could they run?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

And it's back! 2019 Forgestar Fall Sale!

The annual Fall Classic Sale is live and ends September 16th, 2019. Get your orders in early to get ahead of the lead times.
Instant $200 off on any sets of four 18" to 22" wheels, excluding any Forgestar Drag wheels.

This is a great time to use the savings towards our impressive collection of finishing options.
Contact us today! Questions are welcomed.








​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tesla Model 3 sporting the Forgestar CF5V in the Matte Gunmetal finish


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Porsche 987 Cayman sporting the all time popular Forgestar F14
What other Forgestar design would you want to see on a clean 987?

















​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

E93 BMW M3 ready to hit the open road.
Showcasing his Gloss Bronze Burst Forgestar F14
Super Deep Concave front and rear!


























​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

C6 Corvette ZR1 sporting the Forgestar D5 Drag beadlock wheels
Paired with his daily CF10 setup up front.

















​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Any 3 wheeler fans out there? Vanderhall Venice getting the Forgestar treatment.
Forgestar M14 in the Gloss Black face with Polished Lip!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Can't go wrong with Gloss Bronze Burst on Blue!
Forgestar CF5V in Gloss Bronze Burst fitted on this lovely BMW 4 Series


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

One of the few cars to be able to run Super Deep Concave all around!
Tesla Model X sporting the 22" setup all around with the Forgestar F14 in Matte Black


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

A customer requested a specific custom color and we delivered!
Forgestar F14 custom finished in the Gloss Fireside Copper


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Mercedes-Benz G63 fitted with the Forgestar F14 in the Matte Gunmetal finish


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar M14 in classic Matte Black center with Gloss Black Lip
Perfectly built for this clean 1970 Chevrolet Chevelle SS


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Infiniti G37 Coupe sporting the Forgestar F14 in a fancy Candy Turquoise finish.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

C7 Corvette Z06 fitted with the Forgestar CF10


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

997 Porsche 911 sporting the two piece Forgestar M14 with a Gloss Gold center and Polished Lip


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Back to basics with an all time favorite finish for everyone.
Gloss Black with Forgestar's optional red centers caps on this lovely Forgestar F14


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF5V in the Gloss Bronze Burst Finish with a sweet up close photo for the metallic details


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF10 in the custom Brushed Clear finish
Wrapped in Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Polished Monaco Copper for these Forgestar F14.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Any Ford Lightning fans? This one is fitted with the Forgestar F14 in the Matte Gunmetal finish.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar Bump. 
Any questions on fitment and pricing please let me know

*email [email protected] or call (562)249-7184*

Thank you.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Any questions on fitment and pricing please let me know

*email [email protected] or call (562)249-7184*

Thank you.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FORGESTAR CF5V blanks are in stock
19x9.5 Deep Profile*

Order your Custom offset and finish today.
4-6 weeks turn around.

Financing available.

*Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FORGESTAR CF5V 20x9 20x10.5 
Available in custom finish and offset.*

Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

_*[email protected]*_
*562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CF10'S on a Model S

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CF10'S look great

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FORGESTAR pricing increase April 1st of 2021.*

Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Just a reminder
PRICE INCREASE effective APRIL 1ST*

Order now and SAVE!!!

Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184

*www.GetYourWheel*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HAPPY FORGESTAR FRIDAY
Order your custom set today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF10 x MODEL S

Getyourwheels TODAY

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CUSTOM set up FORGESTAR CF10
Satin black.

DM or Email me if any questions.
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

My favorite FORGESTAR wheels.

CF5V
20X9 20X10 in stock

let me know if you want a custom setup.

[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

with

FORGESTAR CF5V 
Bronze Burst, with Tire package 
Turn key

Any questions, feel free to reach out.
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MODEL 3 X 20 INCH FORGESTAR F14 *

Sales inquiries welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
_[email protected]
(562)249-7184_


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HAPPY FRIDAY
Order your custom set today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184

*GETYOURWHEELS*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Taco Tuesday Bump

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*
F14 19's and 20's available in Bespoke Finish and sizes*

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Forgestar CF10 on Model 3*

We can order custom offsets and colors

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CFV5'S for your Model 3*

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

View attachment 654104


CF10 looks great on the MODEL S

Inquire within.
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HAPPY FRIDAY
Order your custom set today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

F14'S in 20's for Model X

That's how it should have came from factory.

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

GET your MODEL S wheels today
F14'S in stock for bespoke fitment and finish

DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Take a look at these CF10'S

Classy yet sporty

Contact me for deals

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CF5V deep concave
19x9.5
IN STOCK
bespoke finish and fitment.

Let me know if I can help you get set up.

Thank you,
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CF10 wheels available in 19's and 20's

Order your custom set today.

Contact me for pricing and availability

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

A closer look, 19x9 19x10 F14'S on a Model 3

Contact me if you need a set.

DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

F14 on Model S

Contact us for your custom set
fitment and finish in infinite possibilities

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

F14 DEEP CONCAVE X MODEL X

Contact me for your set.
Bespoke fitment and finish available

Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FORGSTAR CF10'S in stock in 19, 20 and 21 inches.*

Custom finish and fitment 
Machine to order.

Contact me for your set.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

19'S FRONT and 20's REAR showcased on this 2021 M4 with Super Deep Concave.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*
F14'S in 21 inch for your Model S*

If you need a custom set, 
Contact me.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FORGESTAR CF10

19's AND 20'S in stock for the MODEL 3*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*lou[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*22 INCH F14'S x MODEL X*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

View attachment 675978


*CF10'S belongs on the Model S*

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CF10'S on MP3

Get yours today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

F14'S are lightweight/functional/strong
Great for EV'S

Contact me for your set.
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Industry leader in flow form bespoke fitment and finish

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CF10'S IN 19S OR 20'S available

Contact me for your forum pricing

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*1 set special pricing

Tesla Model X 5x120
F14 Satin Black
22x9.5 +19 SDC
22x10.5 +19 SDC

READY TO SHIP!!!*










Call me for Forum Pricing

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CF10 GLOSS ANTHRACITE *
19X9.5 +29
19X10+42
5X114.3

FITS MODEL 3

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SIZES available ready to ship
CF10
GLOSS ANTHRACITE

20X9 +35
20X9.5 +29*

5X114.3
Ideal for Model 3 and Model Y

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> *1 set special pricing
> 
> Tesla Model X 5x120
> F14 Satin Black
> ...


READY TO SHIP on this set.
Model X owners hit me up for discounted pricing

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

_*CLEARANCE sale OVERSTOCK !!!*_

*SPECIAL PRICING - LIMITED TIME OFFER*
price too low to post

call me for pricing

*FORGESTAR CF5V in Gloss Anthracite
19x9.5 +29
5x114.3
Perfect for MODEL 3 AND Y square set up*










*FORGESTAR CF10 GLOSS BLACK
19x9.5 +29
5x114.3
Perfect for MODEL 3 AND Y square set up*










Contact me via phone or email for super low pricing.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*F14 20X9+35
5X114.3
Gloss Anthracite
Fits MODEL 3 AND Y*










Ready to ship.
Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CF5V for MODEL 3 OR MODEL Y in stock
Gloss Anthracite
19x9.5+35
19x10+42
5x1143.3*

Square or staggered Setup available
Call me for Forum Pricing

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

FORGESTAR F14 
19X8.5 +35 5X114.3
READY TO SHIP, NO 8 WEEKS WAIT










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FORGESTAR CF5
GLOSS ANTHRACITE*
19X9 +35
5X114.3

*In Stock ready to ship!!*










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HAPPY FORGESTAR Friday


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CF5V ready to ship*
19x9 +35
19x10+42
*Satin Black*
5x114.3


















Staggered or square set up

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*F14 - SATIN BRONZE
19x9.5+35
5x114.3*

Ready to ship.
Fits MODEL 3 and MODEL S

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Contact me for your set.
Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CF10 x Model 3

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Model S with some SILVER F14'S

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

EARLY BLACK FRIDAY SALE

Anything that is in stock for FORGESTAR is $200 off the set.

Any questions, let me know

Thank you
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

FALL SALE!!! 
All in stock items, $200 off

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FALL SALE*
UP TO *$300 OFF *per set.

Must be IN STOCK for discount to apply.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*F14's on the NEW M4*

Contact me for in stock inventory for your vehicle. Fall sale ending SOON!!!!

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Something about black with bronze wheels . I've always liked that combination.

What are your thoughts?

*1 week left for the FALL SALE!!*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FALL SALE ENDING THIS FRIDAY.

In stock items, save up to $300 *










*CF5V in Gloss Anthracite.

19x9+35
19x10 +42
5x114.3*

You can either go *9* inch width square set up or *19x9 and 19x10* staggered.










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FALL SALE ENDS today!!!*

Contact me for your discounted set.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FORGESTAR CF10*









19x9+35
19x10+42

*Available in Gloss black and Gloss Anthracite
ready to ship!!*

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BLACK FRIDAY SALE IS HERE

In stock items only!!!

Contact me for inventory check*

_Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes_
_Thank you,
[email protected]_
_562 249-7184_


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*REMINDER ON THE BLACK FRIDAY SALE *​
*BLACK AUDI S4FORGESTAR CF5V WHEELS IN MATTE ANTHRACITE​*
*IN STOCK ITEMS ONLY*

Contact me for inventory or any questions.

*Everyday low price plus free shipping from GETYOURWHEELS!!*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*REMINDER ON THE BLACK FRIDAY SALE.
ENDS on Dec. 3rd.*

Contact me for your set a
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BLACK FRIDAY SALE ENDS DEC 3RD. INVENTORY is running very low. 
Contact me for your set.*










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Great wheels, including your weekend track duties at Streets of Willow

The sale ends this Friday.* Take advantage of the sale since not a lot of wheel manufacturers are NOT doing anything this year.

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BUY 3 GET 1 FREE ends TOMORROW AT 5PM
Contact me for inventory check or fitment questions.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ENDS TODAY IN 2.5 HOURS*
*
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]*
*(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BUY 3 GET 1 FREE extended until the end of the month*

Get yours now, In stock items only.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*This Viper GTS-4 fitted with F14'S in gloss black is ready for the track.*

Who's ready for some track time!!

Don't forget, buy 3 get 1 free sale till the end of the year!!

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CAMO WRAPPED FX with Bronze F14'S. Pretty bold... but I dig it.*

Sale ongoing for in stock items.

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BUY 3 GET 1 FREE SALE ending next week!!​*










DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*10 spoke wheels have been around for more than 20 years, yet they don't look out dated!

GET YOUR CF10'S with the BUY 3 Get 1 free special, good until the end of this year!!*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BEAUTIFUL E36 M3 with F14'S

BUY 3 GET 1 FREE ends this friday.
Get your orders in before they sell out!!!*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Matte Black vehicle wrap brings out the color of any wheels. How about this F14 in Satin Bronze!

BUY 3 GET 1 FREE ends Tomorrow at 5PST.*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Holiday colors: M3 X F14

What's your New Years Resolution this up coming 2022?

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ASK ME ABOUT THE GYW specials on in stock Forgestar Wheels.*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SPECIAL PRICING on In stock FORGESTARS this week only.!!
*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

_*19's and 20's available from Forgestar.*_
*GYW sale on going till further notice.*

Contact me and save,

Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Simplicity meets Functionality*
*CF5 classic 5 spoke wheels*
*GYW special pricing this week*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
_*[email protected]*_
*(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Is that another SUPRA?

GWY X FORGESTAR special pricing!!*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Sibling rivalry? Which one do you prefer? Z06 or C8?*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CF5V 5 split 5 spoke design finished in gloss anthracite.

Heavily Discounted* at the moment, while supplies last.
Contact me for fitment and inventory !

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*For those of you with SUV'S and Trucks*
*FORGESTAR X14's 
*
*GYW special pricing ending tomorrow. Xmas pricing in January.*

Thank you,
_[email protected]
562 249-7184_​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*2 DAY SALE - ENDS tomorrow at 5pm PST.

FORGESTAR IN STOCK ONLY
19X9+35 5x114.3*
*REGULAR PRICE $1732
SALE PRICE $1299*
_Over $400 in savings_
CF10
CF5V
F14

*Other sizes are available. *
CONTACT ME for inventory check and for pricing.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SALE ENDS TODAY!!!!

Contact me for your set!

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*"The cat from hell" sporting some super deep concave F14'S*

Pm me for inquiries or questions on fitment.

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184
[email protected]*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*CF10 in bespoke gloss black finish.*

Contact me for your set!
Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
*Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Ahead of its time. MK4 SUPRA with F14'S with D5 drag bead lock wheels. *

Any weekend drag strip warriors here?

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Classic 10 SPOKE, CF10 adds value to the PCAR.

If you need a set, let me know.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Forgestar CF5-V custom coated to a sweet Matte Antique Bronze! Check it out!*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Forgestar CF5 Deep Concave Face wrapped with Toyo R888R Tires . Mount and Road Force balanced , Ready to ship out today!

Eddie @ GYW
[email protected]
Direct Line : 562-249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar CF5V Bespoke wheels in Lollipop Purple finish. Have a unique color in mind? We can get it done for you!










*Wheels and Tires package available upon request. Ask me about the holiday pricing!!*
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar F14 in the custom Matte Highland Bronze finish done by us.* Let us know your thought on the finish, what body color would look best on them?





















Eddie @ Get Your Wheels
📞 562-249-7184
📧 [email protected]​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Forgestar Wheel & Tire package is prepping to go out. Does anyone want a quote to save some money? 














Eddie @ Get Your Wheels
📞 562-249-7184
📧 [email protected]​


----------

